# Optometrist Needed!!!



## GAR (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone know of a optometrist in the Newnan area that is a shooter?

Need to get a new RX for my eyes but need somebody that would understand my needs to be able to see the sights and target without all the blurring.

Tom


----------



## sixgunner (Apr 15, 2011)

*eye doctor*

Not on Newnan but in Waycross, Ga. is Dr. Rodney Brown at American Eyecare. Great eye doc and shooter.


----------



## GAR (Apr 15, 2011)

Just a little to far to travel.

Tom


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 15, 2011)

I know of one in Marrietta that will let you bring your gun(s) in with you for the best results.  One of the guys I shoot silhouette was just talking about him.


----------



## wksinatl (Apr 16, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> I know of one in Marrietta that will let you bring your gun(s) in with you for the best results.  One of the guys I shoot silhouette was just talking about him.



I'm in the same boat and live in Fayette Co.  Any suggestions?  Who is the Dr. in Marrietta.

thanks,
Keith


----------



## GAR (Apr 16, 2011)

It sucks getting old!!!!

Tom


----------



## arcame (Apr 16, 2011)

My father in law has an office in Griffin.
Send me a pm and I'll send you his info.


----------



## ngatom (Apr 16, 2011)

GAR said:


> It sucks getting old!!!!
> 
> Tom



Consider the alternative - I'd rather be looking down on the daisies than up at them. (At least that's what I tell myself as my eyesight, memory, stamina and strength all seem to get up and leave, but I still am not ready to kick the bucket)

tom


----------



## doe shooter (Apr 20, 2011)

I went with a red dot sight. I focus on the target and put the red dot on it. Works like a charm and cheaper than the eye doctor. I can no longer use open sights.


----------



## SSG (Apr 21, 2011)

GAR said:


> Anyone know of a optometrist in the Newnan area that is a shooter?
> 
> Need to get a new RX for my eyes but need somebody that would understand my needs to be able to see the sights and target without all the blurring.
> 
> Tom



Do you mean you want to see the rear site, the front site, and the target 50 yds away and have them all in focus at the same time ?

I dont think the human eye is able to do what your asking.

The rear site and the target should be fuzzy, the front site should be in focus.


----------



## GAR (Apr 21, 2011)

It's all fuzzy.

Tom


----------



## 1022 (Apr 22, 2011)

man ya'll must be a lot older than me,i guess i'm just a pup at 65


----------



## rayjay (Apr 22, 2011)

Once you start getting to the bifocal and trifocal stage you are in trouble with iron sights.


----------



## TAS (Apr 22, 2011)

I once saw a peep type sight that suctioned on to your glasses in a magazine.  That might help if you don;t want to use a laser.  Once you get over 40 your eyes natural lens loses elasticity and you can't change your point of focus.  Eyeglass prescriptions are built for specific distances.  You can't build an Rx for all....stinks but that's a fact.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 9, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> I know of one in Marrietta that will let you bring your gun(s) in with you for the best results.  One of the guys I shoot silhouette was just talking about him.



would like to know this MD's name and phone # eyes are getting old need a Doc that shoots


----------

